# Heresy Online Expedition Stories Competition 1: Panic Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Heresy Online Expeditious Stories Competition 1: Panic Voting Thread*

First off, my huge apologies for taking so long getting the voting thread up, real life has been a bit overwhelming with some ridiculous hours at work. Now without further excuse or ado...

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition! Turnout was not quite as high as I'd hoped, and I know that I slacked off as many of us did with regards to getting an entry done. Hopefully, as the competition continues, we'll get some higher levels of interest.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, which works quite conveniently as there are only three stories, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, I'll create a HOES Winner's Thread and that story will be the first one highlighted, hopefully followed by many, many more as the competition continues.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *Saturday, 5 February 2011*. At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 2 will be posted.

The entries for this month are:
Bane_of_Kings: Emperor's Blood
jaggedjaw: Snow
Vulkansnodosaurus: Vermillion Flames

Now get voting!


----------



## Seargent Xavier Plodin (Jan 26, 2011)

Emperor's Blood - 1st, 3pts
Vermillion Flames - 2nd, 2pts
Snow - 3rd, 1pt

All were great stories.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

sorry boc had some personal issues to deal with so missed this thread completly could you outline what it is that u are lookng for and i'll participate a bit more my apologies


----------



## jaggedjaw (Oct 2, 2010)

Vermillion Flames-1st
Emperor's Blood-2nd
snow-3rd


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings: Emperor's Blood 3pts
Vulkansnodosaurus: Vermillion Flames 2pts
jaggedjaw: Snow 1pt

All in all, I liked all three of them. You folks did a bang up job with the limitations. I look forward to the next one!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol I'm doing a terrible job of this! Voting will nbe extended until midnight tonight, Eastern time in the US.

As for my votes:
1st. Emperor's Blood
2nd. VermillionFlames
3rd. Snow


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Okay, after tallying the votes, the results are:

*First Place*
Bane_of_Kings: Emperor's Blood (11 pts)

*Second Place*
Vulkansnodosaurus: Vermillion Flames (9 pts)

*Third Place*
jaggedjaw: Snow (4 pts)

I'll get the winner's thread created here in the next few days and get next month's topic posted as well.

Thanks again to those who participated!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well that makes round one to me . Kind of forgot to enter the voting, but didn't know whether you were aloud to vote if you had a story submitted or not. Hmm, what's next month's topic going to be?


----------

